# perfectly imperfect



## paigew

Lets stop being so critical and take a minute to really appreciate the beauty in imperfection. Post your favorite imperfect photos here



I'll kick it off with my favorite photo from yesterday...which just happens to have my beautiful 4 year old giving the most stunning look, right into the camera. Not even a hand chop could ruin that for me 




day 80. My love, my heart by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

I was cleaning up my external hard drive this weekend and was retouching and re-editing some of the photos on there and found a couple that are flawed that I really liked. A couple of them were from before I got my dslr and really got into the "rules" so there are plenty of cut off limbs and such. I'll have to edit this post and add one or two tonight.

btw, she is adorable.


----------



## paigew

ronlane said:


> I was cleaning up my external hard drive this weekend and was retouching and re-editing some of the photos on there and found a couple that are flawed that I really liked. A couple of them were from before I got my dslr and really got into the "rules" so there are plenty of cut off limbs and such. I'll have to edit this post and add one or two tonight.
> 
> btw, she is adorable.



Thank you Ron! Can't wait to see yours


----------



## Braineack

I still like this and don't care about the crop:




Girl holding Balloon by The Braineack, on Flickr

although I still want to clean off her face one day if I ever revisit it, but not much I can do about the mother in the bg.


----------



## runnah

I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.


----------



## paigew

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549



yes this is so dark and deep.


----------



## ronlane

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549



Runnah, that is some great work there. You should put that one in an art gallery on a white background or pink


----------



## cynicaster

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549



Needs moar fill, IMO.


----------



## manny212

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549




Sorry man blacks in this one really not black !!! :razz: HAHAH


----------



## mmaria

and one more child


----------



## manny212

I'll Play . All sorts of wrong , but I think its cute ! 




M7K_0802 by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549


If you straighten out the horizon, it won't be so bad.


----------



## ronlane

As I said, I was cleaning up my external drive this weekend and ran across this one. It was taken with my p&s. I cropped it to make it better, but the full version, I cut off the feet about half way and had him centered. But the facial expression is classic him.


----------



## Low_Sky

What did this look like before you did the B&W conversion?



runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549


----------



## limr

Sorry to break with the children theme, but if we're putting up pictures that are technically flawed but still have emotional value, then here's one of my favorites:



If it's a picture that contains no emotional connection to the subject, that is flawed, but that you still love despite of - or maybe because of - its flaws, then here are my favorites: 

This one went wrong in so many right ways.


Focus is off in this one but I don't care. I had 1.5 seconds to make the shot and I was thrilled when this came out.


I've posted this one before. This much grain doesn't always work but I love it in this shot.


----------



## texkam




----------



## annamaria

She is adorable. Cute expression.


----------



## annamaria

ronlane said:


> As I said, I was cleaning up my external drive this weekend and ran across this one. It was taken with my p&s. I cropped it to make it better, but the full version, I cut off the feet about half way and had him centered. But the facial expression is classic him.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59575"/>



Love his expression!


----------



## manny212

ronlane said:


> As I said, I was cleaning up my external drive this weekend and ran across this one. It was taken with my p&s. I cropped it to make it better, but the full version, I cut off the feet about half way and had him centered. But the facial expression is classic him.
> 
> View attachment 59575



Haha whatcha looking at ?


----------



## sashbar




----------



## paigew

Braineack said:


> I still like this and don't care about the crop:
> 
> although I still want to clean off her face one day if I ever revisit it, but not much I can do about the mother in the bg.



Love this! Somebody had a fun birthday 



bmmision said:


> and one more child


Look at those gorgeous eyes looking right at the camera. How could you not love that?!



manny212 said:


> I'll Play . All sorts of wrong , but I think its cute !


Cute  Love him peeking behind his little book




ronlane said:


> As I said, I was cleaning up my external drive this weekend and ran across this one. It was taken with my p&s. I cropped it to make it better, but the full version, I cut off the feet about half way and had him centered. But the facial expression is classic him.


oh yes, that look! That is a perfect look! 



limr said:


> Sorry to break with the children theme, but if we're putting up pictures that are technically flawed but still have emotional value, then here's one of my favorites:


Limr I LOVE yours! All of them! My fave is the intertwined kitties 



sashbar said:


> View attachment 59599



Well who doesn't love iceream? 



texkam said:


> View attachment 59582


You know I ALMOST missed the lady flipping off the camera 


Thanks for playing all!


----------



## paigew

not in focus (have you ever tried shooting silly string and shooting simultaneously? LOL)



6W2A2726.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl

I love this one despite the crop and the soft eyes.


----------



## texkam

> You know I ALMOST missed the lady flipping off the camera


 That "lady" is my charming wife.


----------



## atsilvers27

I'm new here, and to photography. I love this one that I took of my newborn in her christening gown, but I forgot to put the focus on her face. It'd be great for the company that made the headband...that's nice and crisp.


----------



## lambertpix

This was *almost* the look I was going for.  I have a feeling I'd have done better had I had my 100mm macro, rather than my 15-85 + extension tube.


----------



## dudley_53

I haven't laughed so much for a long long time. 
Thank you all very much!
See the hummingbird? Me neither...... lol


----------



## robbins.photo

This one drove me crazy - just no way to crop it to where it looks right, at least not to my eye.  Shutter speed was just a tad too low, so I've got some small amount of motion blur that I can't get rid of - but I love the shot.  Yup.. this is one of those that kept me up nights.. lol


----------



## LyndaDi

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah, that is some great work there. You should put that one in an art gallery on a white background or pink
Click to expand...

It will probably be a big favorite in an art gallery!


----------



## Juga

My daughter after getting her face painted in Savannah, GA. It is definitely flawed but I love that she was so enamored with herself that she looked in the mirror.


----------



## ibrahimelmi

Im very Imperfect
This is Where I will tell you more about me... STAY TUNED


----------



## timor

Hi, welcome to TPF.


----------



## Rachel1786

I was trying to get pics of my Thoroughbred, Bella, she loves the camera a bit too much, but I still love the way it turned out despite it's flaws


----------



## TheFotog

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549



Haha, I have my fair share of these =P


----------



## jay956

Got this imperfect photo last weekend. I feel like the mud is going come right out of the monitor.


----------



## josephfriedrich

I love this image, because even though it's blurred it perfectly captured the moment.


----------



## Juga

Testing out some new equipment a while ago with my oldest. She loves the camera.


----------



## ronlane

Juga said:


> Testing out some new equipment a while ago with my oldest. She loves the camera.
> View attachment 59765



What was your lighting set up on this one? 1 strobe and the sun as a hair light? How did you get the tree shadow behind her going to the concrete?


----------



## Juga

ronlane said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing out some new equipment a while ago with my oldest. She loves the camera.
> View attachment 59765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your lighting set up on this one? 1 strobe and the sun as a hair light? How did you get the tree shadow behind her going to the concrete?
Click to expand...


The sun was camera right which caused the shadow on the driveway but I had a speedlight on a stand to the right. I was just playing around really.


----------



## ronlane

I see the shadow from the sun but the one right behind her that goes from her shadow to just on the concrete about hip height, that is the one I'm trying to see where it came from. because the sun shadows are coming from behind and the right, her shadow is coming from right going up left. Just really curious about that.


----------



## Juga

ronlane said:


> I see the shadow from the sun but the one right behind her that goes from her shadow to just on the concrete about hip height, that is the one I'm trying to see where it came from. because the sun shadows are coming from behind and the right, her shadow is coming from right going up left. Just really curious about that.



There was a tree to the left but I don't think that would've caused that shadow...maybe a shadow figure? haha IDK.


----------



## ronlane

Juga said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the shadow from the sun but the one right behind her that goes from her shadow to just on the concrete about hip height, that is the one I'm trying to see where it came from. because the sun shadows are coming from behind and the right, her shadow is coming from right going up left. Just really curious about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a tree to the left but I don't think that would've caused that shadow...maybe a shadow figure? haha IDK.
Click to expand...


Okay, I may be seeing the shadow "backwards" and it is coming from that tree behind her and caused by the sun. I am just starting to look at pictures and determine the lighting used and pick out the shadows and what caused them and why. Interesting.


----------



## Juga

ronlane said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the shadow from the sun but the one right behind her that goes from her shadow to just on the concrete about hip height, that is the one I'm trying to see where it came from. because the sun shadows are coming from behind and the right, her shadow is coming from right going up left. Just really curious about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a tree to the left but I don't think that would've caused that shadow...maybe a shadow figure? haha IDK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I may be seeing the shadow "backwards" and it is coming from that tree behind her and caused by the sun. I am just starting to look at pictures and determine the lighting used and pick out the shadows and what caused them and why. Interesting.
Click to expand...


I definitely get why you asking. Looking at it carefully it looks like it is caused by the sun hitting the branch that is at her shoulder height to her left...the one just on the other side of the drive way. The shadow just above that one looks like it is from another neighbors tree that is further down the street.


----------



## paigew

yeah that is the tree shadow. you can see her (dark) shadow frame left.


----------



## paigew

josephfriedrich said:


> I love this image, because even though it's blurred it perfectly captured the moment.
> View attachment 59764


Yes!! Love this!


----------



## Paisan

Bleh, lens flare. But I like the composition.


----------



## timor

Is this thread OK for posting lo-fi shots ? For sure they are imperfect, but not by accident so I don't know if they will fit here.


----------



## JTPhotography

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549



I think your white balance is a bit off. Not by much though.


----------



## JTPhotography

Great thread! Striving for perfection only makes us better, never perfect.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> Is this thread OK for posting lo-fi shots ? For sure they are imperfect, but not by accident so I don't know if they will fit here.



Post! Post! I wanna see!


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread OK for posting lo-fi shots ? For sure they are imperfect, but not by accident so I don't know if they will fit here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post! Post! I wanna see!
Click to expand...

As soon, as I gonna get to my computer. How big could be the file ? Right now 2.8 MB won't upload.


----------



## The_Traveler

I saw this guy as I walked past.

I circled back and caught him from a distance - what a miss.

DNR means Do Not Resuscitate.


----------



## sashbar

This one is imperfect enough for the woman to look like young Nina Simone


----------



## sashbar

And my most imperfect one..


----------



## Tiller

^ That one is neat!


----------



## timor

Upload problems, probably security settings. Switching to Linux.


----------



## paigew

sashbar said:


> And my most imperfect one..
> 
> View attachment 59888



beautiful. gorgeous tones.


----------



## paigew

6 | 30 ~ 17 | 365 by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## cbarnard7

The_Traveler said:


> I saw this guy as I walked past.
> 
> I circled back and caught him from a distance - what a miss.
> 
> DNR means Do Not Resuscitate.



Smoking a cigarette as well? This guy has certainly come-to-terms with some things we don't know anything about.


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread OK for posting lo-fi shots ? For sure they are imperfect, but not by accident so I don't know if they will fit here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post! Post! I wanna see!
Click to expand...

First try with Imperial Reflex.


----------



## limr

timor, I really like those! I'm curious - what do you wish were different about them?


----------



## timor

Thanks Leonore. Well I think they are OK the way they are. They are imperfect by design. I just wish I have more interesting subjects for my caameras.


----------



## jonathaneme

jacky and the vine by JonathanEme, on Flickr

definitely not the perfect picture, but it really captured her mood and thats what made it for me


----------



## Hondjie

Took it backstage at one of my concerts 
Terrible ISO but hey, lumo


----------



## DanOstergren

I've posted this in the people forum, but figured it would do just fine here as well. The imperfections are really what make this shot perfect to me.


----------



## timor

DanOstergren said:


> I've posted this in the people forum, but figured it would do just fine here as well. The imperfections are really what make this shot perfect to me.


This is quite sensitive portrait. :thumbup:


----------



## Afshin55

I'm new here ... not new in photography or age .
i dont know why but i love this imperfect.


----------



## crpowell67

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.
> 
> View attachment 59549



I think we should title this photo "Shadows in the dark"


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

One of many quick shots while on a Geography class assignment a few of years ago.  Many problems with this one (DoF, composition, distance, orientation.)
All the same I like it.



 cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## LCLimages

Love the expression and eyelashes, focus be damned


----------



## annamaria

runnah said:


> I love this one even though I forgot to take the lens cap off.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59549"/>



Mmm so dark and moody


----------



## limr

Still getting used to scale focus on the Rollei and not always hitting it, but I still like this picture:


----------



## IzzieK

Tractor at the airport...I can't find a proper angle to shoot here so I clipped the wing of an airplane in the process instead of avoiding it and also this is at the end of an open airplane parking.


----------



## FITBMX

The good old Farmall tractor! I like it!!!


----------



## FITBMX

I've been told these are both to dark, but I really like them!!!


----------



## Mandolin

The focus on this one's a little soft, and I did a shoddy retouch job on the nose (old computer/no software), but I still love it. She's my baby!


----------



## keyseddie

I saw this evil person in the Church of The Holy Sepulchre in Old Jerusalem. It was obvious he didn't want his photograph taken. Bad person that I am, I wanted different and thought he was the "moneychanger" that Jesus came upon. It was b&w film at the turn of the century, probably asa 400. When I raised the camera,he got up so his face is blurry but his character does come through. I tried these two. The spookiness of that church and the meanness made an appearance but it never worked to my intent.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## limr

I think the blurriness kind of works in that shot. I'd probably prefer something between the two in terms of shadow detail. Having worked on photos like this of my own, though, I know how frustrating it can be. 

Here's one I posted in a different thread several weeks ago. I wanted the focus on the white flower, but I'm still pleased with the overall look. 




rs Flowers B by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Zerg3r

Not sure I've had a "perfect" shot yet (or one that wasn't slightly out of focus or too high/ low of ISO) but here's two recently that came out less than perfect. Turns out I had my ISO a bit too high for just about every shot, I still managed to make the landscape shot come out alright though (IMO).


----------



## dennybeall

I think these are closer than others I've done but certainly not perfect. Just a few things from the yard.


----------



## keyseddie

Hope you don't mind.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TammyCampbell

Lthis one I was to far to make it look good.. He looked like he had a tree wig on with flowers..
 I like this one. Sunset with swallows.. But unless you were there it's doesn't really tell you how peaceful it was..


----------



## snowbear

Horrible PS background effect to hide clutter.  I'd trash it if it wasn't for the expression of the little girl in the middle.



 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Here's one by wifey:


----------



## keyseddie

You look horny


----------



## TammyCampbell

Keyseddie he definitely is giving the malevolent eye there.


----------



## photog4life

These two I love. The one of the skateboarder i really like even though he is really dark but knowing how much work he put into pulling the trick I am still really psyched on it. (I wasn't there when he started and ran over real quick to shoot it.) I also love the photo of the baby because he is my nephew and I love him so obvious emotional connection even though the cropping was a bit weird.


----------



## photog4life

BTW awesome thread!


----------



## jake337

A lil SOOC from earlier today.


----------



## Vince.1551

keyseddie said:


> I saw this evil person in the Church of The Holy Sepulchre in Old Jerusalem. It was obvious he didn't want his photograph taken. Bad person that I am, I wanted different and thought he was the "moneychanger" that Jesus came upon. It was b&w film at the turn of the century, probably asa 400. When I raised the camera,he got up so his face is blurry but his character does come through. I tried these two. The spookiness of that church and the meanness made an appearance but it never worked to my intent. [/URL][/IMG] [/URL][/IMG]



That is one place I would really love to go. The order of the holy sepulcher always had my respect.


----------



## owlwayswithlove

one of my favorite nature pictures

my favorite water picture

took this picture while on the back of my husband motorcycle lol

my 6 year old want to take a picture and captured this picture of his uncle last summer...pretty good for a 6yr old i think! lol


----------



## 407370

Totally loving this thread.

My daughter captured perfectly :


----------



## BrickHouse

1) Toe-clip



DSC_0035 by Bolt x4, on Flickr

2) A little soft



DSC_0005 by Bolt x4, on Flickr

Love em anyway!


----------



## jonathaneme

sunny montereezy beach by JonathanEme, on Flickr


pte 6766 billet wheel by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## jonslui

Ooo pretty flowers! by jonslui, on Flickr

I just love this picture


----------



## Braineack

jonathaneme said:


> sunny montereezy beach by JonathanEme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> pte 6766 billet wheel by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Nice compressor wheel.


----------



## Braineack

Was outside the warm setting sun cast down on my cat hanging out on the patio with me.  She never stays in place when I try to picture her, she always wants to see what I'm up to.  Could quite get the shot of her looking outside I was trying to get.


----------



## limr

She's so pretty.


----------



## saltlakephoto

Was in downtown Salt Lake a few months back and snapped this one.


----------



## snapshotangie

Totally new to the forum and this thread has me caught up already. I could post this kind of photo all day!!  This one in particular is from my daughter's varsity softball season after a storm had rolled through delaying the game. I love the flag, the flare, the "who's hungry?" hands in the air and the texting coach on the side.  I just dig it. But I am a biased softball mom!


----------



## snerd

A thread for imperfect images?! I would fill their servers rather quickly!!


----------



## snerd

I tried to bake a peach pie once. I think this was shot with old Canon S3IS.


----------



## chuasam

Despite the crazy crop and the messy hair


----------



## FITBMX

chuasam said:


> View attachment 80910
> Despite the crazy crop and the messy hair



I really like it, her eyes are wonderful!!!:heart:


----------



## agrojim

I had a noob moment today where I took more than a dozen photos before I realised I had the ISO on 800 in the middle of a bright sunny day. So much for nice clear pics with my new lens. 
Typically, I managed to get some great shots which could have been a lot better with no digital noise. 
Another reason this pic is wrong... Pretty sure eagles don't normally eat chips. But hey, I still love this pic.


----------



## Sarmad

The storm was there waiting for me, the wind did the rest. Got water on my lens and thus:



Bhoogarmang, Mansehra, Pakistan by Sarmad8bit, on Flickr



Bhoogarmang, Mansehra, Pakistan. by Sarmad8bit, on Flickr



Bhoogarmang, Mansehra, Pakistan. by Sarmad8bit, on Flickr


----------



## Mandolin

That blown out background...that blur...that chopped off foot, but oh, that FACE! :heart:


----------



## SnappingShark

Missed the top of the spire!!!


----------



## Ilovemycam

Got tons of them. Here is latest project shot a couple weeks ago.

(ALL NSFW)

2014 Gathering of the Juggalos.

I work hard to get museum quality imperfect photos. Here are some of the better ones going into 2 of my latest artists' books.

Whoop-Whoop! The Gathering of the Juggalos.


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## keyseddie

I like this thread and throwback Thursday. This sky over Florence was simply spectacular, but a huge contrast ratio. So the shadows are quite noisy and I could never make it very large but I sold quite a few matted 20x24.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chuasam




----------



## MontanasMomma

I'll play along too! Here is a picture of my almost 3 year old son in which it is by far my favorite of him!


----------



## Parker219

This was handheld, zoomed in a lot, and I must have moved when I pushed the shutter down and cropped off his head. As soon as I took the photo, the hawk flew away.



Hawk-Rain-3 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

Ohhhkay. I wanna join!

I took these a few months ago when I was trying to prove that my MILC COULD handle birds in flight. Out of probably 500+ shots Focus was a failure every time, but there were a few NEAR hits. 

I can't help but think what an awesome capture (for me) this *could* have been.


This one, I like how the clouds frame the bird. So sure, Its out of focus and it doesn't "fill the frame" but I like it anyways!


----------



## searrarae

This was completely put out of focus and way to close to my boy but I still love it for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was when I first got my camera...I wanted to catch waterfall so bad and this is what I got...it's so wrong and horrible but I still like it


----------



## cdryden

I need to learn to take my time. In my haste I didn't notice the two blades of grass until it was too late.



falls3 by csdryden72, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Blown out book highlights, overedited, and I lost the original RAW when my harddrive was stolen  Still in love with it!!


----------



## dennybeall

Photoshop can fix that easily. Send me a copy and I'll fix it if you'd like.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



cdryden said:


> I need to learn to take my time. In my haste I didn't notice the two blades of grass until it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> falls3 by csdryden72, on Flickr


----------



## dennybeall

W.Y.Photo said:


> View attachment 81725
> 
> Blown out book highlights, overedited, and I lost the original RAW when my harddrive was stolen  Still in love with it!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
William, great picture, I really like it. A little post-processing would fix the minor problems you don't like.


----------



## pthrift

Well sometimes you miss the mark a little. Then again sometimes you miss it a LOT. Next time Mr Bumblebee, next time


----------



## chuasam

gloriously blurry


----------



## mattymags

This is one of the first pictures I took with my first DSLR and from this moment on I was hooked. As off as it is, I love taking the camera to the park with the little one. So many misses and imperfections but she is the light of my life and I have a hard time deleting any of them.


----------



## paigew

Even though I missed focus on her face I love the light + movement of this photo.



paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## chris foxe

too close to the fire but love the effect.


----------



## limr

I'm told there's not enough detail (either too dark or blown out sky) but I don't care. These pictures for me are all about the splash, and they came out just as I'd hoped.




Splashing by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Splashing 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

/\ i love the splash! especially in the 2nd one


----------



## Forkie

Missed focus on the eyes.  But a bit of added noise and black and white conversion soon sorted it ;-)




Stephanie - Model by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## TheStunch

hmmm...this one...?  It was just a neat image to me.


----------



## waday

It's hard to get a photograph of either one my in-laws. Together, nearly impossible. Together, in front of their house... fuggedaboutit.

I was across the street. Saw it, took a picture. Didn't have time to change settings or anything. Literally, as soon as I took this, they scattered. Haha.

It's one of my favorites.


----------



## minicoop1985

Cooper!!! by longm1985, on Flickr

There's a fold in the film, dust, lighting isn't perfect, but he's happy and I love it.


----------



## PhotoTurtle

This is definitely
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 an imperfect picture.  I was trying to take a picture of the spider web outside the window.  The web is barely visible but I loved how the picture turned out with the colors and the brightness.


----------



## Alter_Ego

25 Male, likes sunsets on the beach and still single.

Any takers?


----------



## jake337




----------



## smithdan

Subject leaving the top of the frame - a knuckle swatter in some schools,  didn't go to arty school so...
This gentleman left us weeks after this, bit of special meaning here.


----------

